# I finally got my DC man it sucks



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thats one big filter bag… NICE. what is the filtration rate on this one?


----------



## MyOldGarage (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got my own DC just the other day-but I think there's a lot of information to read and figure on before getting too far into it. At least it appear like you have a separate area, my shop is the garage right below the bedrooms in my house. Proper DC is a very important thing.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

it comes with 1 micron bags. I looked at a lot of them and settled on the PSI it was right at $304 shipped.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Good deal! Remember you need to beat the top bag (with the unit off) every once in a while. It cleans out the dust from the pores in the bag.


----------



## MyOldGarage (Jan 6, 2009)

From what I read on Bill's big cyclone site - the 1 micron bags don't stay that way forever. They eventually end up letting the dust thru-and capturing a majority of it before the unit is a very good idea. I'm working on a cyclone variation for mine to avoid putting garbage through the impeller as well as capturing fine dust. I'm going to switch to a pleated filter (more surface area and better filtering capability). After you use yours a few times, go and turn on a big worklight and then see if you don't get a "poof" out of it. I was rather dismayed after all that I read and have researched. If you are using any duct work be sure it's 6 inch to keep the flow rate up. I'm going to have to have a heart to heart talk with my dad with his 2 1/2 inch duct work and his little Shopsmith DC3300. :-(


----------



## SteveMO (Jan 25, 2009)

Jim,
What model is it and where did you order ir from? I'm comparing brands and looking to add a DC to my workshop. Thanks for any info. I guess I'm blinded by dust. I see the model in your post.


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

I bought a Duracraft DC at the local Farm & Fleet for $199.00 it is rated at 1250 1 1/2 HP but it has a 5 micron bag. Looks like the Penn State but a different color, seems to be good so far and I added the Jet seperator garbage can lid. Jim is reight, there is no comparison to a shop vac for noise level and sucking power.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the purchase. I've got a grizzly and I added a pleated canister on top. It's was advertised by grizzly asa replacement filter for another of the DC's I called and asked and yes it would fit mine.

The cannister and a plastic bag on the bottom has really stopped a lot of dust from floating around in the air.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I bought it right from Penn State Industries. It was $259.95. I had a $10 coupon and shipping was $60 I looked at a lot of them and it was actually cheaper than the Jet I looked at locally.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Great DC. I have one just like it from Grizzly and it has all the suction I need. Good choice.


----------



## SteveMO (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Jim. I'm off to their website.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice! That's one big machine.

On a side note - I have a PSI lathe and while I like my lathe, the instructions for that sucked horribly.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

New toy! How noisey are these compared to a 3hp - 5hp shop vac? Space is limited, as I'm sure everyone has this issue, and the shop vacs fit under the workbenches or between them, but it sure would be nice to have a professional set up.


----------



## MyOldGarage (Jan 6, 2009)

I can attest to that noise level-I will get a definite reading tonight on my vacuum versus my dust collector but I'd imagine there would be at least a 6+ db difference, or as much as half as loud. It's quite difficult to talk over the shop vac (it's a small one, but still LOUD) and with the dust collector on I was able talk over it.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't have a DB meter but can tell you its a whole lot quieter than my 5hp shop vac. it takes up alot more room than just a shop vac but with my shop vac/ seperator set up it only takes a few more inches horizontal and about 93" tall


----------



## Tennwood (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for the late posting, I just joined LJ. I too purchased the DC2V3 about 3 months ago and have been happy with it. I was tired of the film of dust scattered throughout my basement. I purchased it with the canister top which I think was a good move. I do agree with Jim that the instructions stink. One lousy piece of paper with poor drawings. I was also not thrilled with the way the bottom bag attaches, but have managed to work around it. Also, it is made in China, but what isn't these days.
Overall it has a good vacuum and picks up the chips well. I didn't have any chips on the floor after planning serveral boards on my Dewalt 12" planer. I have found that you really need to close the blast gate on any other tool or on the second outlet. It seems to make a difference in getting the extranious chips. The noise level seems reasonable for the unit (and better than the shop vac).
I have only had one problem with the canister when lid started lifting and blowing dust and chips out. You cannot bolt it down (as the instructions infer). I just keep a weight on top and have not had a problem since. Also, if you take the canister off, make sure you wrap a garbage bag over it. It is just a big filter so the dust went everywhere when I took it off the first time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats on the dust collector enjoy.


----------



## johnzo (Sep 29, 2010)

Have the same PSI dust collector and 1 micron filter you have and like it except for the emptying part and getting the emptied bag re-attached to the collector (a royal pain in the ass). I have blast gates at every tool and used 5" PVC pipe thruout.
John Z


----------

